# Prop & Parts for 2011 Mercury 25hp Sea Pro



## FlyWrecker (Apr 6, 2012)

Ok, I just purchased a new prop for my 2011 Mercury 25hp Sea Pro...I used Iboats and found an option for that motor....however the prop doesn't fit, not even close.

I understand that they are the same as the old Tohatsu 2 strokes. Exactly what motor do I need to use to outfit this motor with a new prop?

I know a couple of you guys have these motors, please help!

thx


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

my guess would be 30 hp tohatsu


you could take it to west marine to match it up ...


----------



## mowdy10 (Jan 12, 2012)

I have both a Tohatsu 30 and a SeaPro 25 and the props are the same. I also put and electric starter on the SeaPro and it is the same as the Tohatsu.


----------



## FlyWrecker (Apr 6, 2012)

> I have both a Tohatsu 30 and a SeaPro 25 and the props are the same. I also put and electric starter on the SeaPro and it is the same as the Tohatsu.


Thanks for your reply, which year Tohatsu?


----------



## mowdy10 (Jan 12, 2012)

The Tohatsu is a 1995. 2 smoke of course.


----------

